# Door pullers



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi colleagues.
Some cabinets of my daughter kitchen's had their plastic door pullers broken so I decided to make them out of wood. I took one plastic door puller as a pattern and put it in my homemade milling machine to copy it from a chunk of pine. I got two nice pieces but they looked flimsy for its intended use. I used the one new piece as a pattern to get a thicker one using an 8mm dowel as an indexer. I made 5 new door puller for the wall cabinets now I have to make 10 of them for the base cabinets to match all the doors and drawers.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I wouldn't know where to start to try making those curves. I've made a couple of handles, just for workshop drawers but they were just rectangular with rounded edges.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nicely done. Any pictures of this homemade milling machine?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Sreilly.
Some pictures were attached to my post several months ago.








Contraption V2.


Hello, guys. In December 2015 I made Version 1 of a milling machine for wood. It was very useful to mill some stocks in X and Y directions but It was also limited on Z-axis. Recently I finished several modifications that include a mobile table for the milling machine since the previous one was...




www.routerforums.com


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Hi colleagues.
> Some cabinets of my daughter kitchen's had their plastic door pullers broken so I decided to make them out of wood. I took one plastic door puller as a pattern and put it in my homemade milling machine to copy it from a chunk of pine. I got two nice pieces but they looked flimsy for its intended use. I used the one new piece as a pattern to get a thicker one using an 8mm dowel as an indexer. I made 5 new door puller for the wall cabinets now I have to make 10 of them for the base cabinets to match all the doors and drawers.


Great job on the door pulls, and congrats on the machine design that does a job as you envisioned it.

Art


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> Great job on the door pulls, and congrats on the machine design that does a job as you envisioned it.
> 
> Art


Is that ceramic tile on those cabinets? That's interesting. I've never seen that done before.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> Is that ceramic tile on those cabinets? That's interesting. I've never seen that done before.


Yes, Art.
Here is normal to use ceramic tiles for kitchen cabinets.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

You are amazing. They look great.


----------

